# are red claw crabs compatible with cichlids?



## Azballa7 (Jul 12, 2007)

Was wondering if anyone has been successful with keeping crabs with their African cichlids? I understand the crabs need to be able to come up and out of the water. Was thinking about having rocks or tall plants that would join up to a floating island. Anyone ever have any luck?


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

Heck no,that's fish food


----------



## Azballa7 (Jul 12, 2007)

Anyone else?? Have any inputs?


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

It's not something that is recommended.
The crabs will eat the fish when they can and the fish will eat the crabs when they molt. Take a look at all these topics: Crabs with cichlids

You could keep the crabs in a species only tank but beware, they are great escape artists. :wink:


----------



## blackedout (Sep 21, 2010)

i have tried them, they are escape artists! and they are also fish food. and i saw some tears in the fins of my fish. i wouldn't try it. they hide all the time, so there not fun to have in a tank, cause you never see em!


----------

